# Images.



## JJBuchholz (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is the right sub-forum for this, but here goes.....

In the last couple of weeks, I've had several dreams that have left images stuck in my mind. I'm not exactly sure what they all mean,
nor can I interpret them as a new story that I should write. They include:

- Stonehenge
- Parliament (Canadian or British, I'm not entirely sure)
- Keys (brass or gold)
- A car rolling over

These images, especially Stonehenge and Parliament, are first and foremost in my mind and will not disappear. I have spent much of the
last few days pondering this, and trying to decipher their meaning, but without much luck. When I think of the image of Stonehenge, I see
two people having a conversation about it nearby, but I can't hear all of the words.

Very perplexing indeed.

-JJB


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 30, 2019)

Are you so sure these things have anything to do with writing?

Is there noting else going on in your life they could relate to? Or that your subconscious could be trying to sort out?

Old circles/groups, rules, locks, catastrophes... Those could apply to almost anything.


G.D.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 30, 2019)

JJBuchholz said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right sub-forum for this, but here goes.....
> 
> In the last couple of weeks, I've had several dreams that have left images stuck in my mind. I'm not exactly sure what they all mean,
> nor can I interpret them as a new story that I should write. They include:
> ...





"In waking life keys are used to open or lock something up. In dreams they do the same. A key in a dream may symbolize opening yourself up to new ideas, opportunities, perspectives, knowledge, etc.; or may be unlocking secrets and memories that have been repressed deep inside the unconscious. " 
Dream Interpretation Keys | Keys In A Dream | DreamsCloud https://www. dreamscloud.com/.../dream-.

Not exactly rolling over, but...
Dreams about 'Car rolling' | 'Car rolling' related dream meanings ... www.dreamforth.com/search.php?...car-... 
"To dream of going reverse indicates a development of falling back into old habits and behavior, or turnaround of a decision. To dream that you are nearly hit by a car represents that your ambitions in life may not be in line with others' ambitions. You could have also experienced a wounded ego or traumatic situation."


Of course, you're the key. What do these things say to you?


----------



## JJBuchholz (Jan 31, 2019)

Jack of all trades said:


> What do these things say to you?



I set aside some time yesterday to write those things down and ponder them. I wasn't having a lot of luck connecting them, before my hands started to gravitate away from my notepad and towards my keyboard. I've written two acts of a yet to be titled story that contains these images. At first, I didn't think the dreams were story related, but I believe I've had a revelation of sort:

Perhaps we don't pay enough attention to things at times to discern or decipher them properly. For almost a week, I looked at them as separate images that had nothing to do with each other. The more thought I gave it, the more it looked as if they had some sort of correlation. Then the eureka moment happened the other day. I asked myself, "What are these images trying to tell me?" 

Usually I am dismissive of fractured images from a dream (I prefer drawing inspiration from a complete dream sequence, if possible). This time, I actually gave each and every image some thought, and set aside a couple hours to examine all of this. I know when dreams and/or their fragments are just that - pieces of nothing. This time around, there was meaning, and all I had to do was actually try to decode it, which I did.

I think I'm starting to see how the subconcious mind uses dreams to communicate with us.....

-JJB


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 31, 2019)

Your subconscious doesn't just use dreams, JJ.

What do you think intuition is? Those hunches or 'gut feelings'?

That's just your 'hind brain' trying to tell ya something. 

Usually something you need to pay attention to.


G.D.


----------



## JJBuchholz (Jan 31, 2019)

I had a revelation of sorts due to all of this. Instead of always trying to see the 'big picture', it's high time I started to pay attention to all the small things and broken bits, as they have their own story and information for me to decipher.

-JJB


----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 1, 2019)

Well, they say the devil is in the details, so payin' attention to those can't be a bad thing.



G.D.


----------

